

Eight-Step Practical Survival Guide For Startups - mixRead
http://mixreadblog.blogspot.com/2011/03/eight-step-practical-survival-guide-for.html

======
lmelendez89
Hmmm. The eight steps certainly aren't wrong. But they seem to get a bit ahead
of themselves. Starting with your spending foremost in your mind
is...presumptuous. Its all about the quality of your idea and hashing and
rehashing that until you've got the most beautiful, simple idea. Idk, these
tips are useful but it seems like they're jumping the gun a bit.

